# SnakeHead Roundup sunday august 19th



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey fellas if you have not yet caught one of these SnakeHeads, this sunday the 19th Dan and Jason from JD'sCustomBaits, are holding a SnakeHead round up. It will be allot of fun and they are easy to catch. Top water frogs on bass rods or light inshore rods will do the trick. They fight like a freight train. We really need to kill as many as possible as quick as possible. These fish are natural born killers and can potentially devastate the bass fishery in south Florida if not dealt with immediately. They are caught in the canals, golfcourse ponds and apartment complex ponds in western broward county. If you can make this event I believe you'll have a blast and do the south Florida fishery a huge favor. You can use a boat or hit the banks so all can get involved. $20 is the entry fee. 100% payout......$10 towards big fish and $10 towards most killed. I would like to thank JD's for shinning a light on a MAJOR problem faceing the freshwater fishery in South Florida. If you can, please support this effort. 

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12266


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Allot of big SnakeHeads died today


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Allot of big SnakeHeads died today


No pictures? What did you guys do with the fish? Did y'all have a fish fry or do the fertilizer thing? That would have been a ton of fun! Where are some of the lakes to catch them at. I would love to stop down in that area and add a new species to my fly fishing list...and then kill the rat bastards in a boiling pot of peanut oil!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

I killed 8, the biggest was close to 6#'s. There were some really big ones taken. Sorry but I have no pictures. I ate cleaned and bagged my fish for some fried dinners. The meat is a delicacy....much better than any domestic fresh water fish I have eaten. Ground zero for snakeheads is the coral springs area in west broward county. The main area is C-13 (pompano Canal). The canal feeds miles and miles of residential canals. They can be caught in almost every drainage ditch, apt. complex pond, golf course pond in the area.

*The tournament directors posted this on another site.*
"Well guys it was a great time and it was great to put names with faces. We had 19 guys fishing with a total of 85 Snakehead Kills, and 59 bass were caught. 

The winner for the shoreline division and big fish was Steve Papp with a 32.5 inch Snakehead and a total of 18 kills. 

The winner of the boater division was Corey Nowakowski with a 31.25 inch Snakehead and 10 kills. 

After everyone took off to fish we finished up the paperwork and Jay and I decided run the banks for about three hours Jason killed 5 and I killed three with my personal best at 9 pounds at 31.50 inches. 

Looking at the pattern the guys that did not catch many snakes caught more bass and the guys with multiple kills caught few to none so they have not completely taken over yet. 

It has been a long day and after cleaning 30 snakes I am beat but I will get the pictures up as soon as I can."


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is the winner of Big Fish


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

NICE! Thanks for the pictures. I have heard that they are great eating from others. So how did they come to populate the area so densely? I've heard cover story but you know that goes...


----------

